# Close up pics, how short/long do you keep eyelashes?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm thinking about having Cici's eyelashes trimmed, but I'm not sure if it's the right thing to do. 

Does trimming the eyelashes make it easier for dogs to get stuff in their eyes? 

Do you have a close up picture of your fluff's eyes that maybe you could share? So I can see exactly how it was cut and what length. Or if your fluff has long eye lashes, I would like to see if they also "hang down" like Cici's. 

Her eyelashes were super long and I trimmed them a tiny bit, I'm worried about trimming them further, but sometimes they hang down in front of her eyes, and I notice how other fluffs with the hair around the eyes and eyelashes that are trimmed makes their eyes look "bigger", or just the area around the eyes has a much cleaner look. 

She started getting tear stains, but we're slowly getting better with that after taking the advice of other members, and as it is I'm always finding little dust or loose hairs in her eyes and I think it makes her tear, do I wouldn't want her not having eyelashes to make it worse. 

Any comments, advice, suggestions?

I'll upload a close up picture of how her eyes look right now tomorrow. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi's lashes just keep growing and growing and growing unless I trim them. I trim them short-- like "human length" equivalent in appearance. If they get too long, it makes his eyelids droop. I know some malt mamas don't trim them and keep them long. I can't really comment on the topknot since Obi doesn't have one anymore. His lashes were trimmed short when he came to us with the rest of the hair in a topknot- that part I remember. 

I don't trim them very often but only when I notice his eyes appearing smaller- LOL! I haven't noticed any difference in tearing with either length.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I always trim the lashes as short as possible...they can get really long and get caught in the eye itself, or get caught in the topknot...most Malts will get hair and dust in their eyes because of their size and shape. I irrigate my Malts' eyes with Bausch & Lomb eyewash every day when I groom them..I have found that keeping hair and other irritants out of the eyes prevents tearing and staining provided there is nothing else contributing to it..( e.g. infection, ingrown lashes, etc..)


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't know you could trim them until today. But now that I do, I trimmed them pretty short(like human lash proportion) and his eyes do look bigger! 

(Sorry about the gunk above his eye. It's either scab or surgical glue)









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't trim Gus or Grace's until they are long... then I will take a small bit off the top.

Gus's eyelashes are red... I love them, and it's something a lot of people compliment him on.

But I also worry trimming them short will cause problems - eye infections, ingrown hairs, etc... So I keep them long. I think animals are supposed to have longer lashes. Helps keep the dust out. Look at an elephant's lashes!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I trim the eyelashes, esp. if I am showing the dog. It does open up the eye








This is Cookie, who Marina is showing right now. She is 6 mos old.










And this is Lois.

Whenever I give a haircut, i just automatically do the eye lashes too although I only go super short if they are being shown.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I don't trim the eyelashes, they always end up in the topknot (because the lashes are long) and then the fluffs rub and rub to get the eyelashes out of the bands. So I try to remember to trim when I do them.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When I don't trim the eyelashes, they always end up in the topknot (because the lashes are long) and then the fluffs rub and rub to get the eyelashes out of the bands. So I try to remember to trim when I do them.


Today was the first time Gustave didn't rub his head on the floor after topknot tying. I feel horrible thinking all this time he was perhaps only trying to get his lashes out of the knot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel silly asking this but, are the eyelashes just the thin layer right on the edge of the eyelid right? They just get lost in her topknot hair and I feel like I don't know if I trimmed all of them. But I did it today (yay!), and Cici didn't rub on her top knot today, but I don't know if it was because she had a busy day from her best friend visiting, so we'll see how tomorrow goes . 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, for Gustave his eye lashes have a very different texture from the rest of his hair. And they curl up(even when 2 inches long) as opposed to falling down like his hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow I never realized that I was suppose to be trimming Baileys eyelashes. I feel really dumb right about now.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> Wow I never realized that I was suppose to be trimming Baileys eyelashes. I feel really dumb right about now.


Don't feel dumb, Becky I never trimmed mine either,


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Don't feel dumb, Becky I never trimmed mine either,


Thanks Deb,
I was not sure if this is something everyone does. Bailey is getting groomed tomorrow. Now I am starting to think should I just leave them as they are since that's how I have always kept them or should I get them cut?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to report back here to say, second day of no rubbing head after tying topknot. I am pretty sure the problem was his eyelashes getting caught. 

Maybe it's different for every dog? If it doesn't bother your dog it might not matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Yes, for Gustave his eye lashes have a very different texture from the rest of his hair. And they curl up(even when 2 inches long) as opposed to falling down like his hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


To me, Cici's eyelashes feel a lot like her hair, except maybe a little stiffer? And they don't curl  I think I got it though, she hasn't rubbed her top knot :chili:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

This is brilliant topic Daisy's always gets caught but didn't think you could trim them would be afraid to go too short though


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

WeeGrace said:


> This is brilliant topic Daisy's always gets caught but didn't think you could trim them would be afraid to go too short though


I did as others suggested and trimmed to "human length", and I feel better about it because I feel they are the perfect length to still protect her eyes, without being so long that it gets caught in her top knot or droops down on her eyes. It also makes her eyes really stand out now, we're liking this so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

